# Replacing plastic door retaining catches on Autotrail



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

The plastic door retainers on my Autotrail have worn and no longer keep the door open. One part of the retainer simply screws into the side of the motorhome. The other part (outside of habitation door) is retained by two rivets and I want to replace this.
Problem is how do I do this? I can only gain access from the outside.

I plan to drill the rivet out but how can I find out the size (length) of the rivet to secure the new fastener as I do not know the thickness of the door panel - hidden by the inner door panel.

Any advice would be appreciated.


Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ian I had the same problem along with the locking mechanism.

I warmed up the part that is fixed to mh side with hair dryer and then squeezed the top and bottom.

Works a treat.You could drill out the rivets and use the longest pop rivet available for the width of hole.
dave p


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just drill out the rivets and use self tapping screws instead.


Trevor


----------

